# Audio recordings of my Goose Call and Duck call....



## WingedShooter7 (Oct 28, 2005)

Dont know which link is which but they are my calls 
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=P40IH26U
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=3NT0REYJ

just click he link and wait the time then hit download.

let me know what ya think of a 15 and 20 dollar call lol :beer: :beer:


----------



## scissorbill (Sep 14, 2003)

I think you will be a hit at the new years eve party.


----------



## WingedShooter7 (Oct 28, 2005)

does that mean it sucks?

come on man it doesnt sound that bad if the geese come into it. Plus, the microphone is like roght next the the call casuing it to sound not as good.

But :beer:


----------



## Old Hunter (Mar 8, 2002)

WingedShooter7 Your calling is fine. All audios like that make the sound suck.


----------



## Tator (Dec 10, 2005)

pretty sure I've never laughed so hard in my life......


----------



## WingedShooter7 (Oct 28, 2005)

Thats cool Tator :withstupid:


----------



## scissorbill (Sep 14, 2003)

I was trying to be gentle,but since you asked ,yes it sucked.


----------



## WARDEN247 (Sep 7, 2004)

I would have to say, maybe, work in progress????


----------



## TWEET SD (May 11, 2005)

was he serious? :lol:


----------



## WingedShooter7 (Oct 28, 2005)

guess this was a pointless thread if i was just going to be slammed in the slammer with comments :******: :******: :******: :******:

Just Kidding yeah its work in progress but i have called geese in 
:beer:


----------



## Tator (Dec 10, 2005)

you wanted to know what we thought, and we told ya. so thread not really all that pointless. With what I heard, that is good enough to call in geese, cuz mostlyy ya just need to honk. But when ya get as good as the group that I hunt in, it just gets damn fun to call them suckers in. 3 people sounds like 300


----------



## dblkluk (Oct 3, 2002)

Hey!! At least your calling...Some guys refuse to pick up a goose call!! Obviously you have taken the time to record yourself and that shows you have some dedication to getting the goose calling thing down. Just stick to it and you'll be cluckin and moaning with the best of em!!


----------



## TWEET SD (May 11, 2005)

everybody starts somewhere. I started on a couple big river flutes before I switched over to the short reed. today I was tryin to teach a buddy how to blow a short reed in the field...he didn't even want to try. Keep it up and you'll be blowin with the best of um before ya know it! :beer:


----------



## Ty (Mar 11, 2004)

Gotta start somewhere.

Once you actually learn to make more sounds and really get that goosey sound then you would not believe what these birds will do reponding to your calling.

Now I am no pro but last year took a goose calling class and cant believe how much it helped.

Id suggest talking to a pro staffer of a company and perhaps getting some free lessons.


----------



## WingedShooter7 (Oct 28, 2005)

man today was the best goose hunt i have ever had and i called some geese in a couple times when my grandpa said i could just call we pounded em it was really cool!


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

dblkluk said:


> Hey!! At least your calling...Some guys refuse to pick up a goose call!! Obviously you have taken the time to record yourself and that shows you have some dedication to getting the goose calling thing down. Just stick to it and you'll be cluckin and moaning with the best of em!!


Exactly Erik. Your willingness to learn will pay off in the end. Ask Old Hunter what I sounded like when I got my first short reed years back. Nowadays it's much easier to learn with all the videos and whatnot available. Learn clucks and moans and it'll come from there.


----------



## ND decoy (Feb 1, 2003)

Who's side are you on? 

Just kidding, we have all been there. I have a friend that sounds like a goose with a stutter.


----------



## WingedShooter7 (Oct 28, 2005)

hahaha :beer:


----------



## Takem7 (Jan 17, 2005)

sounds like you either need a new call that one tuned and maybe put a little more throat into it like almost hum on the first part


----------



## baja (Apr 7, 2004)

Your calling is good enough...as is your willingness to give it a try. Don't worry, you will only get better.

The most productive goose and duck calling I ever shot over was done with the human voice. We were hunting Canadas and mallards on the shore of Hudson Bay using mud clumps for decoys and the our Cree friends were calling them in real close with just their own voices. A real treat and I even tried it later over by Wadena, Sask. and it worked fine! Try it!


----------



## WingedShooter7 (Oct 28, 2005)

How do you use your voice????


----------



## flyfishingdaddy (Jan 5, 2006)

Yikes.....Keep working on the calling..Bean-o may help :lol: at least your trying. :wink:


----------



## Old Hunter (Mar 8, 2002)

WingedShooter7
I havent listened to your tape. I think all callers sound rather poor on tapes.I will try to answer your question on voice. Make a simple her-onk with your call just using air. It will sound high pitched and not much like a goose. Now blow the same note;gently say the words gurrr-rittt as you blow the air into the call. This is adding voice to the calling. Voice can be added when using a short reed or a flute. Some flutes do not accept voice very well. It is very important to add voice to your short reed call. It will not sound right without it. Get the tape Honker Talk. Itis the best one out.There is one suggestion I will give you that no tape will tell you. Take your call and try to make the strangest sounds possibly. Increase back pressure until it chokes out; decrease backpressure until it sounds funny. Change your hand position,change your mouth position, howl like a dog, make pig noises any thing to let you know what sounds a goose call will make. Most of the strange noises that will come out the call will never be used for calling but this will let you know what the call will do. good luck


----------



## WingedShooter7 (Oct 28, 2005)

lol thanks man i thought u meant just using your vocals to call in geese

BUT those tips helped thanks :beer:


----------

